# Brown Mallee Bowl



## jasonb (Dec 23, 2016)

~10in mallee bowl.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 14 | Way Cool 7


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 23, 2016)

Whoa ... !!!! You nailed that one, Jason, great job

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 23, 2016)

That looks amazing! Great job with a terrific piece of stock.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## jasonb (Dec 23, 2016)

duncsuss said:


> Whoa ... !!!! You nailed that one, Jason, great job



Thanks, the bowl turned pretty quickly since I only had to turn half of the back.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 23, 2016)

NICE


----------



## DKMD (Dec 23, 2016)

Nicely done! Any chance you shot a profile pic of that beauty?


----------



## jasonb (Dec 23, 2016)

DKMD said:


> Nicely done! Any chance you shot a profile pic of that beauty?



Dang, no I should have. and already sent out as x-mas gift. Good idea on future ones.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JohnF (Dec 23, 2016)

Very nice Jason


----------



## Tony (Dec 23, 2016)

That is beautiful! Tony


----------



## David Hill (Dec 23, 2016)

Nice!
But I don't think turning "air" is easy on the turner--or knuckles.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 28, 2016)

Well done Jason. Nice treatment of that live edge. What did you use for a finish?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## jasonb (Dec 28, 2016)

George's club house food safe wax.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Dec 30, 2016)

Gorgeous bowl, love aussie burls, how was sanding the outside, looks dangerous haha.


----------



## jasonb (Dec 30, 2016)

Gixxerjoe04 said:


> Gorgeous bowl, love aussie burls, how was sanding the outside, looks dangerous haha.



Thanks, I sanded the outside using an abortech contour random sanding attachment on an angle grinder. Worked great.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Dec 30, 2016)

How thick is the piece? Been wanting to buy a couple pieces like that to make bowls from buy haven't got around to it.


----------



## jasonb (Dec 30, 2016)

Gixxerjoe04 said:


> How thick is the piece? Been wanting to buy a couple pieces like that to make bowls from buy haven't got around to it.



Burl cap was ~10" dia and 3.5" thick.


----------

